# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Qlaira

## Oki07

Iemand ervaringen met deze pil. Ik heb ivm pigmentvlekken gevraagd of ik een andere pil kon proberen. deze bevat natuurlijk oestrogeen. Ik vraag me af of het helpt, maar ik wil het wel proberen.
Zijn er mensen die deze pil gebruiken en ben je er tevreden over; niet qua pigmentvlekken, maar in het algemeen?

----------


## lotte271

hoi oki

ik heb de qlaira bijna een jaar geslikt....hij is mij prima bevallen, ik kan niet tegen de hormonen die in de pil zitten, maar deze pil is echt een uitkomst, geen migraine, ik was elke maand 2 dagen hooguit 3 dagen ongesteld, voor mij een uitkomst ik was altijd 7 volle dagen ongesteld....en nu maar 3 en niet eens heftig.
ik ben gestopt, niet omdat hij mij niet beviel maar omdat we voor een 2de kindje willen gaan!!

succes

----------

